# Treppen Gaps mit dem Hardtail



## Blakkout991 (11. Dezember 2018)

Servus Freunde, 

Ich bin ziemlich neu in der mtb szene und habe interesse daran gefunden treppen zu springen (auf der treppe landen, nicht drüber fliegen ). Nur hab ich ein Hardtail und wollte fragen inwieweit ich mein vorhaben damit durchziehen kann. Ich weiß dass ein fully besser ist dafür aber dennoch will ich wissen ob das ganze überhaupt möglich ist und welche techniken man anwenden kann damit das bike nicht direkt vor die hunde geht


----------



## xlacherx (12. Dezember 2018)

Warum sollte das nicht gehn? 
Ohne zu wissen was für ein Rad du hast, kann man natürlich wenig sagen. 

Ich selbst hab auch n Fully und Hardtail. Das zweite wird auch ordenlich über die Trails gejagt (vor allem jetzt im Winter wenn´s Nass und Schlammig ist). 

Auf dem Hardtail muss man selbst viel lockerer sein (Fahrtechnik). Sprich den meisten "Federweg" holt man da aus seinen Armen und Beinen Raus. 

Je nach "Qualität" von deinem Rad solltest du aber immer damit rechnen, dass du dir den ein oder anderen Platten einfängst oder mal ne Felge zerschießen könntest. (Wo gehobelt werden fallen Späne)

Auf Youtube gibt´s mittlerweile einige Videos wo die "Fahrtechnik" mit Hardtails "erklärt" wird. 
Oft ist einfach nur der Fahrer der limitierende Faktor -> nicht immer das Rad selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (12. Dezember 2018)

Poste doch einfach n Bild von deinem Bike


----------



## Blakkout991 (12. Dezember 2018)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Poste doch einfach n Bild von deinem Bike


----------



## themountain (12. Dezember 2018)

Schoen rot isses ja... was issen das?? Zweite FRage : Bis du Masochist ?


----------



## Blakkout991 (12. Dezember 2018)

themountain schrieb:


> Schoen rot isses ja... was issen das?? Zweite FRage : Bis du Masochist ?


1. Das Modell ist ein Orbea MX40, ziemlich unbekannte marke
2. nein bin ich nicht XD wie kommst du drauf?


----------



## S-H-A (12. Dezember 2018)

Ich hätte Angst dass mir bei einer harten Landung die Pedale zerbröseln, es mich auf den Lenker drückt und die Gabel in zwei Teile zerfällt.


----------



## Xyz79 (12. Dezember 2018)

Sind schon wieder Ferien?


----------



## hardtails (12. Dezember 2018)

Hier wird ihnen geholfen: https://www.bravo.de/dr-sommer


----------



## MeisterMarkis (12. Dezember 2018)

So oder so würde ich dir empfehlen als Landung eher eine schräge Fläche zu suchen. 
Treppengaps auf nem XC Hardtail halte ich für weniger sinnvoll.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (12. Dezember 2018)

Wenn du auf die Treppe knallst beim Runterspringen machste was falsch...
Die Rad ist nix besonderes aber 3 Treppen runter ins Flat sollte es wohl überleben.
Auf Dauer machste es dir halt kaputt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blakkout991 (12. Dezember 2018)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Wenn du auf die Treppe knallst beim Runterspringen machste was falsch...
> Die Rad ist nix besonderes aber 3 Treppen runter ins Flat sollte es wohl überleben.
> Auf Dauer machste es dir halt kaputt...


Ja aber ich möchte ja nicht ins flat springen sondern die treppe als lande rampe nutzen


----------



## on any sunday (12. Dezember 2018)

Nur Deppen suchen sich Treppen als Landerampe aus. Hat sich bewährt, das Landezonen eben sind, unabhängig von Steigung oder Gefälle.


----------



## Blakkout991 (12. Dezember 2018)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nur Deppen suchen sich Treppen als Landerampe aus. Hat sich bewährt, das Landezonen eben sind, unabhängig von Steigung oder Gefälle.


Ja aber schau dir doch mal leute an wie fabio wibmer oder so. Der springt so oft auf treppen. Klar is der ne andere hausnummer aber auch er hat mal angefangen damit


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Dezember 2018)

1. Klein anfangen. Treppenlänge langsam steigern.
2. Gefühl für die Treppe bekommen.
3. Reifendruck ggf. erhöhen - zu niedriger Druck schlecht wegen Durchschlägen
4. wenig frequentierte Treppe zum Üben benutzen


----------



## xlacherx (12. Dezember 2018)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nur Deppen suchen sich Treppen als Landerampe aus. Hat sich bewährt, das Landezonen eben sind, unabhängig von Steigung oder Gefälle.



Und was machst auf dem Trail, wenn du wo runter dropst oder so, und da dann ne Wurzel kommt? Kurz um die kurve springen?   

versteh mich nicht falsch, aber "in Treppen rein springen" kommt doch von ganz allein, wenn man immer schneller wird. Passiert / mach ich auch immer regelmäßig. 
Einzig was mir immer passiert ist war, dass ich mir anfangs mit schlechten Reifen + Schlauch immer platten geschossen hab


----------



## themountain (12. Dezember 2018)

Blakkout991 schrieb:


> Ja aber schau dir doch mal leute an wie fabio wibmer oder so. Der springt so oft auf treppen. Klar is der ne andere hausnummer aber auch er hat mal angefangen damit





Xyz79 schrieb:


> Sind schon wieder Ferien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Dezember 2018)

Nach meiner minimalen erfahrung ist das reinspringen in eine treppe unproblematisch. Man landet auf einer rumpeligen schräge. Ich habe hier paare von drei stufen treppen in passendem abstand. Da kann man das prinzip üben. Das üble an treppen ist der gefällewinkel am treppenende. Das geht mehr auf den rahmen als ein (moderater) drop ins flat. Ich habe jedenfalls schon zwei bikerahmen gemördert (vor urzeiten ein schrottplatzrad und vor vier jahren mein erstes richtiges fully) und lasse das jetzt.


----------



## ron101 (13. Dezember 2018)

Mit hohem Reifendruck, eher höhere Geschwindigkeit und ganz locker bleiben dann passt schon.
Treppen mit extrem scharfen Kanten meiden, die machen oft die Reifen kaputt.

Cheers
ron


----------



## garfunkel187 (13. Dezember 2018)

Einfach machen! Das Ergebnis sagt dir dann ob es ging oder nicht. 
Mein Tipp:
Weniger Zeit im Internet mit Fabio, mehr Zeit draußen mit Freunden beim Blödsinn machen.


----------



## garfunkel187 (13. Dezember 2018)

Ich fahre im Winter auch alles mit dem (Enduro)-Hardtail. Das ist für harte Gangart ausgelegt. Am Hinterrad fahre ich eine relativ abgefahrene Magic Mary Super Gravity. 

Die frage ist halt wirklich wie lange das Bike das mit macht, weil:
- Die Pedale sehen nicht sehr robust und griffig aus -> Bruch- bzw. Abrutschgefahr.
- Die Reifen sind nicht wirklich Pannensicher. Hier musst du hohen druck fahren und das macht das Rad nervös und mindert den Grip.

Ansonsten einfach machen. Lehrgeld mussten wir alle zahlen.


----------



## Pilatus (13. Dezember 2018)

https://www.bikester.at/orbea-mx-40-29-red-black-700820.html

Das ist das Rad.

Ganz ehrlich?
Mit dem rad würde ich sowas lassen.
Grundsätzlich ist es kein Problem in eine Treppe zu springen. Das war früher "in". Wie oben schon geschrieben, der Übergang ins FLache ist das was rumpelt.


----------



## Pilatus (13. Dezember 2018)

doppelt


----------



## erborow (13. Dezember 2018)

Habe das auch schon öfter gemacht, ist schon ganz witzig, weil Treppen ja oft in sets mit ~5 stufen angeortnet sind und man dann das erste Set überspringen kann um dann im 2. zu landen.

Allerdings war ich da meist mit enem Downhill Bike unterwegs.
Mit einem Hardtail wird es vermutlich schon sehr unangenehm, sobald man mehr als 3 Stufen überspringt.
Je flacher die Stufen sind, desto besser geht das natürlich.

Geh lieber auf trails, da hast du mehr Spaß und nervst keine Passanten.


----------



## garfunkel187 (13. Dezember 2018)

erborow schrieb:


> Allerdings war ich da meist mit enem Downhill Bike unterwegs.
> Mit einem Hardtail wird es vermutlich schon sehr unangenehm, sobald man mehr als 3 Stufen überspringt.
> Je flacher die Stufen sind, desto besser geht das natürlich.
> 
> Geh lieber auf trails, da hast du mehr Spaß und nervst keine Passanten.



Es geht ziemlich viel, überraschend gut mit einem guten Hardtail zu fahren.

Wie gesagt, ich fahre ein Enduro Hardtail mit 160mm Pike, Syntace w30 laufrädern, 65,5 Grad Lenkwinkel und hinten Super Gravtiy reifen. Da geht einiges.


----------



## esteban313 (13. Dezember 2018)

man kann mit einem Hardtail so einiges fahren, siehe z.B. ...





... wenn es sich um ein passendes Hardtail handelt. Mit dem Orbea MX 40 des Themenerstellers würde ich es lassen wie @Pilatus schon geschrieben hat. Es steht doch auch der Einsatzzweck in der Beschreibung: Cross Country / Marathon


----------



## GravityFan (17. Dezember 2018)

@Blakkout991
Fang einfach an einer nicht all zu steilen Treppe ohne Absätze an. Fahr die ein paar mal flott runter, dann versuche oben so schnell zu sein, dass du schon etwas in die Treppe reinspringst. Wenn du dafür ein Gefühlt hast, kannst du dir ein Treppe mit Absatz suchen und da versuchen reinzuspringen. Das sollte auch mit deinem Rad funktionieren. Ich habe sowas damals auch schon mit nem CC-Hardtail versucht (hatte aber auch kack-Pedale dran und bin deshalb oft abgerutscht) und das Rad hat das auch überlebt. Was du definitiv machen solltest:


Gute Pedale bzw. Pedal-Schuh-Kombination verwenden, da sonst schnell mal was schief gehen kann.
Genug Reifendruck fahren (bei mir muss ich hinten auf 2.4 Bar gehen bei nem 2.35 Hans Dampf snakeskin)
Nachher: Speichenspannung kontrollieren, Steuersatzspiel kontrollieren.
EDIT: Sattel runter sollte klar sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blakkout991 (17. Dezember 2018)

GravityFan schrieb:


> @Blakkout991
> Fang einfach an einer nicht all zu steilen Treppe ohne Absätze an. Fahr die ein paar mal flott runter, dann versuche oben so schnell zu sein, dass du schon etwas in die Treppe reinspringst. Wenn du dafür ein Gefühlt hast, kannst du dir ein Treppe mit Absatz suchen und da versuchen reinzuspringen. Das sollte auch mit deinem Rad funktionieren. Ich habe sowas damals auch schon mit nem CC-Hardtail versucht (hatte aber auch kack-Pedale dran und bin deshalb oft abgerutscht) und das Rad hat das auch überlebt. Was du definitiv machen solltest:
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die tipps. Ich hab schon andere pedale angebaut und fahre standard nen reifendruck von 3 bar (muss ich fahren laut Verkäufer)


----------



## GravityFan (17. Dezember 2018)

Also der Verkäufer, der sagt, dass du das musst hat irgendeinen an der Waffel. 3 Bar sind aber definitiv relativ sicher gegenüber Durchschlägen, falls du nicht über 100kg wiegst. Für die Treppenexperimente kannst du das drinlassen, aber im Gelände solltest du weniger Druck fahren, sonst rutschen dir dir die Reifen nur weg.

Wenn du aber mal im Gelände unterwegs sein solltest, ist ein Reifendruck von 2 Bar vorne und 2.4 hinten sicherlich ein sicherer Startwert, der wesentlich mehr Traktion bietet als 3 Bar. Je nach Gewicht, Reifenkarkasse und Felgenbreit kannst du dann weiter runtergehen mit dem Druck.


----------



## schuetzendorf (17. Dezember 2018)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum man ein offensichtlich funktionierendes XC-Bike shreddert: Entweder hat man das Geld, sich für 1.000- Euro ein dafür passendes Hardtail zu holen oder man hat es nicht. Wenn man es nicht hat, kann man sich i.d.R. auch kein kaputtes XC-Bike leisten.
Davon abgesehen hilft ein längerer Radstand und flacherer Lenkwinkel beim Überleben.
Isz aber nur Neid, weil ich Angst vor Treppengaps habe...


----------



## Blakkout991 (17. Dezember 2018)

GravityFan schrieb:


> Also der Verkäufer, der sagt, dass du das musst hat irgendeinen an der Waffel. 3 Bar sind aber definitiv relativ sicher gegenüber Durchschlägen, falls du nicht über 100kg wiegst. Für die Treppenexperimente kannst du das drinlassen, aber im Gelände solltest du weniger Druck fahren, sonst rutschen dir dir die Reifen nur weg.
> 
> Wenn du aber mal im Gelände unterwegs sein solltest, ist ein Reifendruck von 2 Bar vorne und 2.4 hinten sicherlich ein sicherer Startwert, der wesentlich mehr Traktion bietet als 3 Bar. Je nach Gewicht, Reifenkarkasse und Felgenbreit kannst du dann weiter runtergehen mit dem Druck.



Ich hab auch gedacht 3 bar sind zu hoch fürn mtb aber er meinte dass die felgen bei zu wenig reifendruch nachgeben und achter entstehen können ?


----------



## xlacherx (17. Dezember 2018)

Blakkout991 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch gedacht 3 bar sind zu hoch fürn mtb aber er meinte dass die felgen bei zu wenig reifendruch nachgeben und achter entstehen können ?



Ein bisschen Wahrheit steht da schon drin, soll aber nicht heißten, dass du mit 3 Bar Reifendruck keinen Achter bekommen wirst. 

Viel Druck hilft auf jeden Fall Durchschläge zu vermeiden und generiert (je nach Reifen) auf der Straße einen geringeren Rollwiderstand. 
Weniger Druck bietet mehr Grip und Komfort. Dafür kann man aber schneller Platten (auf Grund von einem Durchschlag ) und Dellen in der Felge bekommen. 
Das ist aber von mehreren Faktoren Abhängig. Dazu zählt natürlich: Fahrstil, Reifen, Felgen, Systemgewicht.


----------



## DonAndrej (6. Oktober 2019)

Ich hole mal diesen Thread hervor, weil ich für die kleine Frage keinen Extra-Thread erstellen möchte:

Bin jetzt paar Treppen gefahren und gemerkt, dass ich vor allem in den Ellenbogen und Knien locker bleiben muss, damit es halbwegs rund runter geht. Ellenbogen klappt, bei den knien weiß ich nicht so recht, wie man das anstellt..Manchmal klappts, manchmal nicht ^^

Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe: Manchmal ist das Aufkommen ins Flache sehr hart (das Hinterrad knallt fast aufs die Erde) und manchmal ist es kaum zu merken. Ich weiß von der Theorie, dass man sich beim Treppenausgang wieder mittig platzieren soll, damit es geschmeidiger läuft - Aber gibt es noch andere Sachen, worauf man beim Treppenauslauf achten soll, um sein Fahrrad nicht unnötig zu schrotten?


----------



## fkopp (8. Oktober 2019)

Prinzipiell sollte der Bauchnabel (außer beim Bremsen) ja in einer Linie über dem Tretlager sein, damit der Schwerpunkt mittig ist. Viele sind aber aus Angst, über den Lenker zu stürzen, zu weit hinten (geht mir auch noch so, wenn ich mich nicht konzentriere). Das könnte bei dir auch der Grund sein: Gewicht zu stark auf dem Hinterrad und daher knallt es umso fester rein. 

Mach doch mal ein Video und beobachte deine Position auf dem Rad.


----------



## DonAndrej (10. Oktober 2019)

Erstmal danke für den Tipp! Wusste schon, dass das Gewicht zentral sein soll, so ein Orientoerungspunkt ist aber super! Das mit dem Video ist derzeit schwer, da das Handy nicht mehr so will, wie es soll.. Aber vllt schaffe ich ja mal doch iwie eins zu machen.


----------

